# Ungultiger Cursorstatus



## Guest (13. Mrz 2005)

[Microsoft][ODBC Driver Manager] Ungultiger Cursorstatus

woran kann der fehler liegen


----------



## abollm (13. Mrz 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [Microsoft][ODBC Driver Manager] Ungultiger Cursorstatus
> 
> woran kann der fehler liegen



Poste mehr Angaben, z.B.

- verwendete Datenbank
- Wo genau tritt die Fehlermeldung auf, SELECT-Abfrage, Package-Aufruf etc.?
- Was machst du, sodass die Fehlermeldung auftritt (Java-Snippet posten!)?

Dann kann dir besser geholfen werden.


----------



## Guest (14. Mrz 2005)

```
public String getPNr(){

    ResultSet einAbfrageErgebnis = einSQLInterface.getPNr();
    String perNr = null;
    try  {
      perNr = einAbfrageErgebnis.getString(1);
      System.out.println(einAbfrageErgebnis.getString(1)); //zeig noch mal
    }
    catch ( SQLException e)  {
      System.out.println("Fehler: " + e.getMessage());
    }
    return perNr;
  }
```


der fehler tritt hier auf 


meine sql anweisung 


```
("SELECT Max((Personen_Nr)+1)AS AA FROM T_PERSONEN");
```


----------



## abollm (14. Mrz 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [..]der fehler tritt hier auf
> meine sql anweisung
> 
> ```
> ...



Die o.a. Fehlermeldung deutet vermutlich darauf hin, dass dein SELECT-Statement NULL zurückliefert.


----------



## abollm (14. Mrz 2005)

Ändere deine Methode wie folgt ab, dann erhältst du auch einen Wert zurück. Du musst den Cursor auf den ersten Datensatz bewegen, ansonsten findet das SELECT-Statement keinen Datensatz. 


```
public String getPNr(){

    ResultSet einAbfrageErgebnis = einSQLInterface.getPNr();
    String perNr = null;
    try  {
      einAbfrageErgebnis.next();
      perNr = einAbfrageErgebnis.getString(1);
      System.out.println(einAbfrageErgebnis.getString(1)); //zeig noch mal
    }
    catch ( SQLException e)  {
      System.out.println("Fehler: " + e.getMessage());
    }
    return perNr;
  }
```


----------

